# Urgent !! 2yr old British Blue needs new home



## zedstar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi

I have a 2 year old britsh blue, neutered and chipped, she is a house cat but fully trained. 
She is a lovely cat and is beautiful to look at, a little bit timid but still lovely. 
Need to rehome as moving abroad for 6-12 months to care for sick relative..Have tried woodgreen and another couple of cats resucue places but all have a 2/3 month waiting list. 
Need to rehome within the next couple of weeks. 
I'm based in St Ives, Cambridgeshire 
I have loads of photos if someone wants to see her before.. 
Please contact me asap on: 
Email Address - [email protected]


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I do hope you have had some replies via email for this poor little girl. Have you tried Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue, or Kelly Joy from Animal Lifeline? What about the breed club??
I could possibly foster her while she is found a new home if no other option comes up.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Defo try the British Shorthair Cat Club, they may well be able to help. best of luck


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope you find her a new home. I couldn't risk Cookie not getting on with another cat, otherwise I would offer her a home.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe put some pictures on here


----------



## zedstar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi
Thanks everyone, I will post some photos later.
Keep the suggestions coming please


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I did email you yesterday.
I'm in Cambs also, looking for a housecat and would be able to take her but I didn't hear back from you.


----------



## zedstar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi purple x 
I didn't receive your email, can you email me at [email protected] as I'm still looking for a good home for suki 
Thanks


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Will send you a quick email now.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This person has posted on some other cats sites, we offered our help but we have had no email back from this person, so fingers crossed this cat is finally sorted


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I offered the cat a home as I'm very close to the OP as I'm in Cambs too but I've not heard anything back for a few days either.


----------



## zedstar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi everyone
Just letting you all know that suki has been rehomed to a lovely couple and I will be keeping in touch with them 
Thank you everyone for all ur help, 
Thanks again
Marcus


----------

